# Wall art from scraps



## Turned Around (Sep 6, 2017)

I always made it a point to save my drop offs. Never knew what I would do with them, but I figured I'd find a use some day. About a month ago, I found the use. I got bored and started gluing. Made a decent sized piece to hang on the wall (about 21" X 20"). I didn't cut anything as a full piece, everything was scraps, so it didn't actually cost me anything to make. Just a lot of time. I filled in the small gaps with a metallic copper colored resin to make the whole piece solid. It was fun, would have been better if it wasn't 100 degrees out in the shop when I made it, but oh well.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks like you might need to update your account to enable 3rd party hosting 12 times.


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 6, 2017)

Odd, i can see the images fine on my side. The pictures were too large to upload as attachments here, so I went through Photobucket and got the IMG codes to embed them on here.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 6, 2017)

I, too, am getting the black boxes with the x in them.


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 6, 2017)

Suggestions on another way to upload the images?


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 6, 2017)

Can you upload to your photo album here?  Then insert them from there rather than uploading them as attachments?


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 6, 2017)

Wouldn't an album be a larger file?


----------



## Rounder (Sep 6, 2017)

This is what I am seeing.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 6, 2017)

Rounder said:


> This is what I am seeing.



Yes, Randy, this is what I see also.

Because the OP has an account with Photobucket, PB probably recognized the OP's browser's cookies and lets him see them. No one else has those cookies and PB doesn't provide for this.


----------



## jennera (Sep 6, 2017)

TapaTalk shows what appears to be a mural in progress.  It looks to be in the shape of Texas.  Love it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MRDucks2 (Sep 6, 2017)

Odd, I thought I originally saw an American Flag wall art. Now I do not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 7, 2017)

So how can I post the pictures?


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 7, 2017)

A few ways you can post photo's here 
 You could pay Photobucket the $399 yearly fee they now require for 3rd party hosting (I wouldn't advise this) 
 You could use a different hosting service like imgur that is still free , there are others that are free also 
 You could upload your photos here on this forums servers 
 You could set up your own personal website photo hosting


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 7, 2017)

I just tried to upload them to the forum server, said file was too large


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 7, 2017)

Maybe this will help , from the forum FAQS

Attachments and Images

How do I attach a file to a post?

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

What files types can I use? How large can attachments be?

In the attachment window you will find a list of the allowed file types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number of attachments you can post to the board.

How do I add an image to a post?

If you have uploaded an image as an attachment, you can click the arrow next to the 'Attachment Icon' and select it from the list. This will be inserted into your post and can be located where you want it displayed.

To include an image that is not uploaded as an attachment and is located on another website, you can do so by copying the full URL to the image, (not the page on which the image is located), and either pressing the 'Insert Image' icon or by typing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after it, ensuring that you do not have any spaces before or after the URL of the image. You can insert pictures from your albums (?) in this way too.


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 7, 2017)

that doesn't really help. i know how to attach images, but the files are too large to upload here. i used to use Photobucket for everything and it was ok until now apparently.

does this work?

https://imgur.com/a/bgt9y


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 7, 2017)

That is just showing the link to the picture , the link does work . If you use imgur and bring up the picture you wish to post there is a one click option to copy for forums and message boards , click that and paste in your post and it should work . 
Photobucket worked fine until they changed their terms of service , you are not the only one having problems with them , there are lots of folks on lots of forums having fits over what they are doing , especially over some of the older threads that now have no photos


----------



## Curly (Sep 7, 2017)

There are lots of ways to resize pictures to allow you to upload them here. When I had Windows I used a free program to drag and drop the picture or folder and they were instantly resized. Change the name to .800 and they will be perfect for posting. On my iMac I use the Preview that it comes with.


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 7, 2017)

adirondak5 said:


> That is just showing the link to the picture , the link does work . If you use imgur and bring up the picture you wish to post there is a one click option to copy for forums and message boards , click that and paste in your post and it should work .
> Photobucket worked fine until they changed their terms of service , you are not the only one having problems with them , there are lots of folks on lots of forums having fits over what they are doing , especially over some of the older threads that now have no photos



i tried to do the embedded link, it only copied one VERY over sized picture, not the entire post. New to Imgur, so i might be missing something




Curly said:


> There are lots of ways to resize pictures to allow you to upload them here. When I had Windows I used a free program to drag and drop the picture or folder and they were instantly resized. Change the name to .800 and they will be perfect for posting. On my iMac I use the Preview that it comes with.



i just tried that program, admin rights won't let me download it.


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 7, 2017)

Resize your image on imgur that you want to post , there is an editing tool in there , 600 x 340 usually works pretty good on forums .
I circled in red the copy button I use , then its just pasted into your post where you want it


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Turned Around (Sep 7, 2017)

i give up. i resized them all, but only one will show up on here as resized. so there's the finished one, not going to bother with the as built pics after this.


----------



## gtriever (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm probably in the minority here, but I process everything in Photoshop and then use the 'Save for web or devices' feature to resize for posting.


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 7, 2017)

I see the problem, Texas is too big to resize.  LOL


----------



## chrispysmithusa1 (Sep 7, 2017)

That's awesome!! Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 7, 2017)

dogcatcher said:


> I see the problem, Texas is too big to resize.  LOL



LOL agreed


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 7, 2017)

That is very cool!  Thank you for taking the time & hassle to get some pictures uploaded.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 7, 2017)

That is fabulous! The pics were worth the wait!


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you. It was actually kinda cool to put all the pieces on there, and remember the customers that most of those blanks went to.


----------

